# My New Glut Orange S3



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Just picked up my 2016 Audi Exclusive color S3. Glut Orange. I was told this is the only one that has been sold in Canada. I love this car and color. Really tough to capture the color but I snapped a few pictures.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can't see the pics
Mac


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry about that how about now?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

k2jer said:


> Sorry about that how about now?


:thumbup:

Let's see if I will ever encounter your car!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

I have always been a tradition color guy. Mostly liked red, black, white, silver, but these specialty colors are really starting to grow on me. Wouldn't maybe mind picking one up down the road :thumbup:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Very nice! And I see you're a fellow PFAFF customer. Congrats. Hope to see yon on the road. Are you in Toronto?


----------



## corrado277 (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks good! A dealer near me has one.


----------



## 407a3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! I might even like this one more than mine (I got a Sport Classic grey one).

Congrats!


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Very nice! And I see you're a fellow PFAFF customer. Congrats. Hope to see yon on the road. Are you in Toronto?


Yes car came from PFAFF they have a few other exclusive color S3's still left. I'm from the Burlington area.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Extremely impressive. Hope it stays stock.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I should go check them out.


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Hawk said:


> I should go check them out.


For sure go see Keith, They have a sweet viper green S5 and an amazing flat titanium looking RS7. Also have a yellow, nogaro blue and viper green S3s.


----------



## danktastic1 (Dec 9, 2015)

sick color! if my dealer had it i wouldve bought that instead of the white one i got


----------



## LimitedEdition (Sep 17, 2005)

A couple weeks ago, I drove by Pfaff and saw the exclusive bright green S3 parked at the outer corner of the lot as well. It was definitely an eye turner. 
What is the premium on these exclusive paint?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Are you worried about resale with such a unique colour or is it leased?


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Looks dope!


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

LimitedEdition said:


> A couple weeks ago, I drove by Pfaff and saw the exclusive bright green S3 parked at the outer corner of the lot as well. It was definitely an eye turner.
> What is the premium on these exclusive paint?


Paint is $3250 I think. PFAFF ordered the car that way. That green one is at Pfaff tuning getting lowered, exhaust and spacers.


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Hawk said:


> Are you worried about resale with such a unique colour or is it leased?


I probably should be worried but I'm not. I love the color. I'll probably have issues selling it but oh well. I'll just trade it it on a newer RS3 when and if they come to Canada.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

I like how you think.


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

Just picked my car up from GTA in Detail/ Advanced Automotive Films. Kevin and Marco do an amazing job. Front end 3M pro paint protection and cQuartz. Can't believe how much the car pops now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

k2jer said:


> Just picked my car up from GTA in Detail/ Advanced Automotive Films. Kevin and Marco do an amazing job. Front end 3M pro paint protection and cQuartz. Can't believe how much the car pops now.



absolutely love those pics


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

k2jer said:


> Just picked my car up from GTA in Detail/ Advanced Automotive Films. Kevin and Marco do an amazing job. Front end 3M pro paint protection and cQuartz. Can't believe how much the car pops now.


Where's your front license plate? And better hope we don't get any snow... I'm guessing you're running the summers. Beautiful car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2jer (Jan 29, 2016)

crp123 said:


> Where's your front license plate? And better hope we don't get any snow... I'm guessing you're running the summers. Beautiful car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Front plate is in the trunk. So ugly. I have snows and rims already mounted just waiting till some weather to put them on.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

k2jer said:


> Front plate is in the trunk. So ugly.


You're not going to get away without a front plate in Ontario. Get ready to be pulled over soon. And no cops are buying the "I was just about to put it on officer, it's right here..." excuse anymore. Instant ticket.


----------



## crp123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hawk said:


> You're not going to get away without a front plate in Ontario. Get ready to be pulled over soon. And no cops are buying the "I was just about to put it on officer, it's right here..." excuse anymore. Instant ticket.


Maybe the cops will be so amazed by the colour of the car they won't notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crp123 said:


> Maybe the cops will be so amazed by the colour of the car they won't notice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I love this color, it simply looks amazing! I love the look of the orange Audi S3 Hatch back (P8) which was sold here in the Mexican Market. So I would buy this car for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.IgorZ (Feb 17, 2016)

*Nice Looking car*

Great color.


----------



## mr.IgorZ (Feb 17, 2016)

*Nice looking car*

Great color!:thumbup:


----------

